# Geforce 8600 GT



## Ghorrn (14. Mai 2012)

Ganz toll Blizzard,


da schaut man die Systemvorraussetzungen an und dann kommt nach der Installation die Meldung :


"Es wurde festgestellt, dass ihre Grafikkarte von Diablo 3 nicht unterstützt wird"


Es ist mir klar, dass die GraKa nicht die aktuellste ist, aber es ist nirgends zu lesen gewesen dass sie nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## Sulpicia (14. Mai 2012)

Erst mal abwarten ob es tatsächlich nicht läuft und dann meckern. 
Und es gab eine Liste auf der unterstützte Grafikkarten standen. Wenn sie da nicht drauf steht wird sie folglich nicht unterstützt. Wo ist da also Blizzard Schuld?


----------



## Ghorrn (14. Mai 2012)

In der Beta konnte ich problemlos auf niedrigen Einstellungen spielen. 

Bei den Nicht unterstützten Karten steht sie auch nicht dabei.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2012)

Laut dieser Seite von Blizzard: http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/D3supportedvideo wird ie 8600 GT als "Supported - Low Performance" geführt.

Entweder wurde da in letzter Sekunde noch etwas geändert, dein Treiber wird nicht unterstützt oder Blizzard gab eine falsche Auskunft. Das einfachste wäre aber, im battle.net-Forum zu fragen.


----------



## Ghorrn (14. Mai 2012)

Also Entwarnung...es gibt anscheinend einen Bug und man kann die Fehlermeldung mit "ESC" überspringen und kommt dann ins Game.

Passiert auch bei vielen anderen Karten, die wesentlich schneller sind. 

Bei meiner ersten Suche waren nur die Meldungen noch nicht im Forum gepostet. Jetzt steht dieser "Workaround" auch da.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele selber mit ner 8600 GT und habe keienrlei Probleme


----------



## diablor4w (16. Mai 2012)

einfach den Nvidia Treiber updaten und ein paar %te Performance noch rausholen und anschließend die Meldung ignorieren...

besser noch: ein paar Kröten investieren und eine MidRange Karte für 60€ kaufen (zb. 5750 HD) und auf HIGH spielen.


----------

